# Advice Needed On Poljot / Sturmanskie Chronographs



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello folks!

Two posts in as many weeks for me,I normally count myself as a watch pic ogler only on here! :hi:

Anyway Iâ€™ll get to the point. After some difficult months health wise, Iâ€™m thinking of treating myself to a nice affordable v.f.m. timepiece.

I use bezels daily, but fancy a chronograph movement. So after lots of searching Iâ€™m intrigued to find a watch that seems to combine the two nicely, and also throws in a date function to boot!

But I donâ€™t know a hell of a lot about the brand and movements Iâ€™ve been looking at, so if anyone would be so kind to give me the thumbs up, I may go for it.

Iâ€™ve looked at various European watch websites who deal with Russian watches, but have been looking at a German ebay dealer in particular.

Do these watches seem genuine, I have read a little about the Poljot 3133 movement and most seem to think itâ€™s a great workhorse.

Thereâ€™s also another watch similar looking but has a Mechanical caliber 31659 movement and is a lot less painful Â£Â£wallet surgery wiseÂ£Â£.

Is this *31659* movement any good or comparable to the *3133*?

The items in question are :-

OCEAN (OKEAH) 3133 POLJOT FLIEGERUHR MILITARY WATCH OLD -

Ebay no :- 380169949907

STURMANSKIE 1 PILOTS WATCH POLJOT STOP-SECOND CHRONO - Ebay no :- 380168426312

Are STURMANSKIE / POLJOT connected/ same company?

Are they overpriced or worth the Â£Â£ ?

Anywhere else reputable to source one?

Any advice appreciated. (before taking the plunge!)

Cheers!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The 31659 same as the 3133 except it has the extra stop and hacks

The bezels on those Okeah or Oceans flip around too easily

Check out too on fleabay the basic non moonphase Maktime pieces with or without display backs I do prefer the non moonphase as the moonphase the stop hand runs through the date window

ruscamera and zenitar are both reliable guys but I prefer the girls handwriting from ruscamera 

I would not buy from sonnenflasche myself he can be an arrogant prick at times lately and prices to his needs for money with the same piece over months ranging up and down by hundreds at times

...........


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for your reply James!

Great, seems the 31659 has more â€œbells and whistlesâ€ to it. A pity if what you say about the bezel is true, nothing worse than a roulette style bezel! :thumbsdown:

I noted some neg. feedback on the seller and perhaps I could get caught with an overpriced item too.

I will have a rethink and do some more research, bide my time and save a little more for something higher up the scale

Iâ€™ll look up the Maktimes in the meantime.

Cheers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t comment on the modern Okeahs but the bezel on my 5 year old one doesn`t `flip` around :huh:










I think it`s a superb watch :thumbsup:


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Certainly is pleasing to the eye, love the design! :man_in_love:

As yours is an orig. I'm just wondering whether the build of these 'Retros' is as good and worth a punt. Currently online ogling all the latest Ruskies with 3133/31679 movements!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine isn`t an original I bought it from our host, I`ve not handled one of them so can`t make a comparison but I`m very happy with it`s build quality :thumbsup:


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

....severly tempted with that statement Sir!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It was this exact piece from sonnenflasche that was the falling out, only bought maybe 6 pieces from him lol. Stem chewed its self out in a week and all came out. I asked the man a simple question which was followed by extremely rude behavior. Ended up selling the piece as parts for the movement within the past year, was not the money never is, money I have, ignorant people I don't need. Just stay away from his frankens and so on and all is fine, mind you does have some not bad pieces at times 

And do check out those other two fleabay'rs dealt with both

!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mine isn`t an original I bought it from our host, I`ve not handled one of them so can`t make a comparison but I`m very happy with it`s build quality :thumbsup:


I`ve just re-read that & realised it could be a bit confusing, obviously I didn`t mean to imply that my watch isn`t genuine it`s just not one of the original models. I also gather that there are some differences between mine and the ones on sale now although these may be mostly cosmetic.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Either is fine. Avoid Juri Levenberg, aka Sonnenflasche. He has a deservedly poor reputation and has been known to sell fakes. Molnija.ru are reputable and cheap.


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for your informative replies gents.

That is a shame about the German ebayer, your experiances don't instill confidence.

I'll try and source one from ruscamera or zenitar (when I finally make my mind up), is Molnija.ru a wholesaler or can you buy induvidual pieces? I guess I'll get hit with import duty with them being outside the EU though, doh!


----------

